# ready,set,DT



## L.C. (May 14, 2009)

any of you alchys got any tips or tricks to ease the d.t.'s? pwease hewlp.:zombie:http://squattheplanet.com//images/smilies/zombie.gif


----------



## drunken marauder (May 14, 2009)

Depends on how bad the d.t.'s are... Alcohol is prolly one of the worst d.t.'s and if its bad enough you should prolly go to the hospital for some meds.. Is it Librium they give ya and some benzo's


----------



## L.C. (May 15, 2009)

i'm kinda trying to find a more "home" remedy.


----------



## L.C. (May 17, 2009)

will do couldn't hurt.


----------



## wartomods (May 17, 2009)

eat sugar, deal with it


----------



## Shoestring (May 17, 2009)

_Right up my alley here!_
_Mix honey with Gatoraide! Also take a lot of Folic Acid (Folate) and lots of "B-Vitamins" as well!_
_Gargle with alcohol mouthwash too! (This will alow just enough alcohol to seep into your bloodstream through your gums to ease the DT's a tiey bit)............_


----------



## L.C. (May 17, 2009)

thanks for the tips i think they will help other alchys too.


----------



## Clean (Jun 15, 2009)

no caffeine. Someone told me a good was to cure the shakes after a long binge is, go to bed wake up with that shitty nasty feeling pound a shot or two/ strong beer , whatever. Then go back to sleep, wake up ya should be feelin a bit better


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jun 15, 2009)

Just kicked it after 29+ years. Don't even fuck around. Go to the ER or free clinic and get Librium. 7 days and you'll have a fighting chance to kick the shit. Remember, alcohol is the ONLY drug that will fucking kill you in DT's. Almost all others simply make you wish you werer dead!

Day 139


----------

